# Why the 17 hornet



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought this would be a good one to debate. Why is there a need for the 17 hornet when there is allready the 17 Remington and the fireball. I liked the 17wsm because of the fact that it is a rimfire and in some cases it is the only legal option for hunting. The 17 Remington can be loaded down to match the hornet and it can be loaded up for larger predators and longer range. I do think the hornet would be fun but if I was going to buy a 17 centerfire the hornet would not be my choice. I actually did look into buy one once but changed my mind when cabelas could sell me the gun but didn't have any ammo or even dies to load my own


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great question poe...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Powder is all I can figure. The Hornet takes (if I recall correctly) just over10 gr of powder MAX. The Rem and Fireball take 2 or 3 times that. It's been around for a while though, at least since the attainable ballistics were not considered mild.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

The only advantage I can see that the 17 hornet has is if you were doing a pile of Praire dog shoots then I will agree with don and the powder usage and barrel life will have a factor. However if I wanted a prairie dog gun I would prob step it up to a .204. A very mild recoil with more range and better availability of ammo. Plus even on 1000 rounds how much money are you really saving with using less powder.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I really thought I would stir up more of a hornets nest with this topic haha


----------

